# I learned a lesson/hookworms



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I learned a lesson in hookworms last week. Chibi had some blood in his feces so I took him to the vet and they did a fecal and he had hookworms?? They told me that if he has it then it is in his environment? I thought that Interceptor took care of this but learned that at the rate hookworms mature (every two weeks) that Interceptor only kills once a month, I knew Interceptor was monthly but didnt realize that hookworms were the only worms that could still pose a problem? 

Theismann (Great Dane) had Pancreatitis/obstruction last month and a long with a 7 night hospital stay and surgery ($989.00 vet bill), they had done his fecals, etc... and no hookworms? So I am puzzled, so if it is in the environment then why didnt T have it?? So after becoming completely freaked out over this I start cleaning all my floors with clorox, I then came to the realization that it cant be in the environment as T doesnt have it so off to the vet with Yoshi to have a fecal done. Well Thankfully no hookworms. So now I realize that the only place that I have taken my Chi's is the ball field where we play church softball league. Some people do bring their new pups and other dogs there. 

So, my lesson is that your dogs can get hookworms from being out and about and if they can get it in a small town where not many dogs local the ball field then I cannot imagine how easily it can be picked up at petstores, vet offices, dog parks, etc...(I am always weary of these places anyways due to parvo, etc...yay, now something else to worry about) I also learned that it is quite contagious and am very thankful that my other dogs did not pick it up and that if it had been in the environment that I would have had to clorox (or other type of method) to treat my yard (inwhich is 3 1/2 acres) it would have killed all of my grass :-( 

Lastly I learned that hookworms can be painful and can cause a lot of damage as well as death in your dog so I would definately have your guys checked if they go to dog populated areas or just to be on the safe side;-). They apparently latch on to the dogs intestines and instead of just staying in that spot and feeding they continually latch, release and go to another area so lots of holes in the intestines :-(

I felt like this was worth sharing...I hope it helps.

P.S. between the obstruction in My Great Dane, Chibis hookworms and Riggins (weim) being bit by a Rattlesnake as he killed it (also last month) I have had a lovely 2 months of vet bills topping off at just under $2000.00. So the another moral of this story is the lovely reminder of how expensive pets can be so something to think about when you are ready to add another to the family ;-)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh.....how aweful!!! Glad it got taken care of and the others are ok. Yep, I never take mine out anywhere, walking that is except our neighborhood which still isn't 100% safE, but I have always felt that heavily populated dog areas are just breeding grounds for all kinds of nasties since there are soo many iresponsible pet owners out there. I carry the girls to petsmart if they come with me. And yes.... Those vet Bills can appear out of nowhere for sure. Just goes to shows that it's not just wanting a dog, it's the unexpected that puts a dent in the wallet. 

Lori


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a scary experience. I had a great dane, Kronos who basically lived a short life due to a nasty nasty hookworm infection he had when I got him. They completely shredded/ruined his intestines. He had been dewormed several times, we did bloodwork before we neutered him and he was so anemic he would have died if we did the surgery then. He only lived to be 18 months and was one several drugs to keep his intestines functioning semi-normally. He died of an embolism....his body basically gave up on him.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yikes, sounds like you've had a lot on your plate. =(

Also keep in mind, as gross as it is, hookworms can be transferred to humans as well. =x


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I didn't realise how dangerous hookworms were. I think I'm going to get Feo wormed tomorow after reading this!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the post. That is a grim reminder of what damage worms can do! And how easily they can be picked up. Ugh.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is not as likely for a human to get it, or at least not in my area. There were some areas (very poor) parts of the world that said was one of the number one killers of humans :-( It is funny how your knowledge grows once you get a dog. I am not one to take my guys many places without carrying them either. I happened to put Chibi down at the ball field as he needed to go potty, I never let them eat anything off the ground but that particular day I did have to get a piece of grass from him. I am just so thankful that it wasnt worse than it was.

CPRCheetah - Did you buy your Dane from a breeder? If so, what did they do about it?


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh yikes how scary, i didn't realise how dangerous hookworms were. Thanks for posting this


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am glad you caught it. There is a new dog park opening up here soon. I was going to take Zoey there but now am not sure...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yikes!
How scary... for this reason alone I do not take my dogs to dog parks or big parks frequented by unknown dogs.
My fave place to let AJ run around lately is our pool enclosure.. fully fenced and all concrete and always washed down with a clorox solution!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Michelle what a wild month you've had there with your pack !! Poor chibi, he is so little to get worms..good thing you are so on top of things, .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow you've had a hectic 2 months thanks for sharing this reminds me of why I never bring my babes to the pet store or let them on the floor at the vet yikes glad it's all cleared up now!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh wow. I was thinking of planning a play date with my friends and pups to the dog beach, but not sure I want to anymore. Yikes.


----------

